# finally diagnosed



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi All,Ive been posting on the young adults ibs board for a while now about tummy troubles, but today my Dr tells me that I have CFS after many, many blood tests. Now Ive read up on this and its seems to fit the bill, ie the headaches, depression, flu-like symptoms and that dragging feeling that Im not completely awake. Reading the previous posts have made me feel alot better already, in fact just knowing that I am actually ill and not just 'lazy' is a real help. So, getting to the point(!) does anyone have problems with specific muscles? I ask cos my hands are sore, the palms feel like I have pulled muscles or something and the physio is stumped.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to the forum!







I'm sorry you've been diagnosed, but you're right, at least you know you're actually sick, and not just lazy or crazy.My worst pain is always below my waist - lower back, hips, and knees.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Britchick, welcome. It must be such a relief to be diagnosed, finally! My shoulder muscles and knee joints are the most problematic in terms of pain.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Welcome Britchick. It is a relief to know that all the symptoms that you are feeling are real and now you have a name for it.As for the sore muscles, I have many spots - neck, shoulders, upper/lower back, knees and also hands.My hands over the years have felt like they are swollen and tight. What I try to do is massage them and squeeze and relax them.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Cheers my dears, thanks for letting me join the party!I have learnt SO much from the links, the Dr gave me a load of info but it wasnt much good, The link about TMJ was especially interesting, Ive got a few problems there which Ive never really thought much about, it all seems to be coming together.My next question is does anybody take meds to sleep? Im taking a low dose antidepressant, which works but makes me feel rough (rougher than usual!)for a few hours in the morning, are there any suggestions on how to 'get going' if there is something important to do? Eating sugary things helps me get going but isnt ideal. I thought perhaps a sports drink or something?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

For sleep, I take Valerian Root, Benadryl, a low dose of Elavil (an anti-depressant), Calcium, and Innopran (a beta-blocker for my blood pressure which has the added bonus of making me sleepy).Mornings are also my worst time. Like you, it takes my body a while to "turn on" in the mornings. If I have to schedule anything, I always make it for the afternoon. That helps some. Also, you might try training your body to go to bed a bit earlier, and wake up a bit earlier. Or taking your sleep meds earlier in the evening.I also drink "Boost" for breakfast every morning. It has lots of good protein in it. My doctor has me eating much more protein than I ever have before, and it does help, at least a bit. He has me try to avoid too many carbs/sugars, because they create the "high/crash" cycle.I don't know if that will help you, but it's the first stuff that popped into my head. I'm sure other members will have good information to add.I'm glad you've found some helpful information here. Susan (our previous moderator) did an excellent job of getting the FAQs together, didn't she?(I also love your signature - Very true LOL)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Britchick







Welcome to our exclusive little gang even if we didn't choose to be in it







Mornings are also my worst time with my CFS and I can't even seem to physically get out of bed before midday. I think this is quite a common side effect of CFS where our sleep pattern has moved on and we feel more sleepy in the day than at night.You might want to ask your doctor about trying you on melatonin which is the bodies natural sleep drug and can be administered in fairly small doses with less risk of side effects than anti-depressants.I would suggest trying energy boosting drinks like isotonic lucozade or energy sweets with dextrose in them - they are absorbed quite qucikly into the body and can help give you a little bit more energy when you most need it.If you have any more questions, please ask you have definitely come to the right place and our moderator and all our members are just lovely!


----------

